# ID on this algae, please!



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody know what this red vein type algae is? I have Some growing on the glass in my fuge, and I also see it on my live rock in the DT.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Gelidium? (10 characters)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

whoops never mind/


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I get those... they come and go... had a bunch for a few days and now i dont have any.....


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

IMHO they look pretty cool!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> IMHO they look pretty cool!


I agree. It would be neat to see them grow into something bigger...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

super pretty!
if you want to share at any point, let me know


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-09/reefslides/index.php

best algae slide show.

looks like red turf algae.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

wow thats cool! they look like nerves lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

For a second there, I thought the picture was photoshop it


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

that is a cool... 
never seen anything like it...

cheers


----------

